# What constitutes a sociopath?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Curing a sociopath is not really possible. The best way to deal with one is minimally and don't let them talk you into things.


----------



## Gregory Start (Feb 9, 2012)

lol actually we are talking about narcissistic because it looks to be that as opposed to sociopath. Though it is true in both cases that they aren't very treatable. More so with sociopaths. When it comes to sociopaths there's two thing you can do about it. first accept that you can't change the apathy. Second know that you can change the social part. If a sociopath has no connections socially they are pretty defused. The one that I know of used to say "I won't let anyone lock me in a box". which basically means hes willing to do whatever it takes to keep his connection. not to mention his life philosophy: no regrets. he really meant it. by definition: no regrets: no feelings of sadness or remorse for. Its amazing how blunt they can be about the way they are given how well they cover it up.


----------

